# How to preserve liquid scorpion venom for long period of time



## Oyeh (May 6, 2018)

Hi guys, please I want to preserve my liquid venom, and I don't know how to, please I need help.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 6, 2018)

Venom usually has a pretty short life before degrading once it's outside the scorpion, venoms are usually large proteins that break down easily. Why do you want to preserve it?


----------



## Oyeh (May 6, 2018)

I want to preserve it for sell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## darkness975 (May 6, 2018)

Pretty sure it requires some intense machinery to preserve it in any kind of viable condition.


----------



## Oyeh (May 6, 2018)

darkness975 said:


> Pretty sure it requires some intense machinery to preserve it in any kind of viable condition.


So  what is your advice


----------



## sasker (May 6, 2018)

Who would want to buy scorpion venom and for what purpose? Is there a market for this stuff? If it is for the creation of anti-venom, I think the institute making the anti-venom would prefer life specimen that they can milk themselves. If it is for anything dodgy (creation of 'alternative medication') I doubt you would want to get involved.


----------



## NYAN (May 6, 2018)

sasker said:


> Who would want to buy scorpion venom and for what purpose? Is there a market for this stuff? If it is for the creation of anti-venom, I think the institute making the anti-venom would prefer life specimen that they can milk themselves. If it is for anything dodgy (creation of 'alternative medication') I doubt you would want to get involved.


Somewhere on the Internet it was said that scorpion venom is the most valuable substance on earth.


----------



## NYAN (May 6, 2018)

I’ve seen people use dry ice and methanol for snake venom. Not sure how long it preserves it for though. I assume it could be used for scopion venom..


----------



## sasker (May 6, 2018)

Well, that still leaves many questions unanswered 

I mean, just any scorpion? Why is it so valuable?


----------



## NYAN (May 6, 2018)

sasker said:


> Well, that still leaves many questions unanswered
> 
> I mean, just any scorpion? Why is it so valuable?


I think medically significant ones. I think the purpose is for research, medicine or antivenom.


----------



## NYAN (May 6, 2018)

It says a gallon is worth 38 million dollars. But the problem is you would need thousands of scorpions to be milked by more than one person daily. It really doesn’t yield much profit I think for how much work, space, specimens and time is needed.


----------



## sasker (May 6, 2018)

I just did a quick search on the Internet. I found this:

https://drhealthbenefits.com/herbal/benefits-scorpion-venom

So before just grabbing the first scorpion you can find by the tail and starting to squeeze out the venom from the poor animal's stinger, I think it would be wise to look into any potential buyers. They will also be able to tell how the venom should be delivered (again, I suspect life specimens, rather than the venom itself as this is how it also works with black widows and Australian funnel webs) and from which species exactly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oyeh (May 6, 2018)

sasker said:


> Who would want to buy scorpion venom and for what purpose? Is there a market for this stuff? If it is for the creation of anti-venom, I think the institute making the anti-venom would prefer life specimen that they can milk themselves. If it is for anything dodgy (creation of 'alternative medication') I doubt you would want to get involved.


Hehehe, go to Google and search for the use of Scorpion venom, I belt you will be interested,


----------



## Scorpionluva (May 6, 2018)

You will need a cryogenic freezer to store it  and a state of the art lab set up to do the milking properly and you'd also need many specimens to milk at around the same time for the venom to stay viable or to be of any useful amount  
Initial start up costs of such a lab is up to or over a million dollars so unless you have 1000's of the species that are currently used in medicine or the species that are currently being studied to be used in medicine soon ... id say it's not a legitimate venture to just milk and save the venom from a couple specimens


----------



## Oyeh (May 6, 2018)

Scorpionluva said:


> You will need a cryogenic freezer to store it  and a state of the art lab set up to do the milking properly and you'd also need many specimens to milk at around the same time for the venom to stay viable or to be of any useful amount
> Initial start up costs of such a lab is up to or over a million dollars so unless you have 1000's of the species that are currently used in medicine or the species that are currently being studied to be used in medicine soon ... id say it's not a legitimate venture to just milk and save the venom from a couple specimens


Thanks bro


----------



## spookyvibes (May 6, 2018)

Huh, has me wondering if anyone off Craigslist will pay me a few grand for some Copperhead venom 

If you're looking for a quick buck, I don't think this is the way to do it


----------



## Scorpionluva (May 6, 2018)

Oyeh said:


> Thanks bro


If you are seriously considering this as a way to make money from it-  start in the right direction by acquiring as many specimens as you can ,  keep breeding as many adult pairs as you can and keep all of the offspring to raise up and do the same  it's not going to be a get rich overnight story but with the current species being developed into many useful cancer cures ... it is still a very wise long term commitment that will be worthwhile with some time , money and effort put into it 
    I'm currently keeping all my specimens of 2 species being used in medicine and several other species that are showing promise
Best of luck to you with it !


----------



## Oyeh (May 6, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> Huh, has me wondering if anyone off Craigslist will pay me a few grand for some Copperhead venom
> 
> If you're looking for a quick buck, I don't think this is the way to do it


How do you mean


----------



## ShyDragoness (May 6, 2018)

Oyeh said:


> How do you mean


it is not a quick way to make money it would take a long long long time and a lot of money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spookyvibes (May 6, 2018)

ShyDragoness said:


> it is not a quick way to make money it would take a long long long time and a lot of money


This is what I mean. It's more trouble than it's worth in my opinion. If it's something you really want to do and you're passionate about, go for it, but if it's just to make money, I don't see you profiting off of it anytime soon.


----------



## Scorpionluva (May 6, 2018)

ShyDragoness said:


> it is not a quick way to make money it would take a long long long time and a lot of money


Indeed it will take a long time to get enough specimens to do so but not necessarily alot of money 

I'm just going to keep all of my offspring and keep building up stock to supply those who are already set up to do the milking/storing and developing the use of scorpion venom for cancer treatments 

I'll just be happy knowing that my efforts will go to help fight cancer that plagues more and more people every day 
If I make alot of money doing so - that's just a bonus


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 6, 2018)

Any amount of scorpion venom you milk won't get you much money. The articles that state it's the most valuable substance on earth are just dead wrong, they don't even take into account what scorpion and where it actually has a market. Don't bother trying to make money off scorpion venom, it won't get you anywhere. You'd make more money selling live scorpions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oyeh (May 6, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> This is what I mean. It's more trouble than it's worth in my opinion. If it's something you really want to do and you're passionate about, go for it, but if it's just to make money, I don't see you profiting off of it anytime soon.


Really, where are you from

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sasker (May 6, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> The articles that state it's the most valuable substance on earth are just dead wrong


I read somewhere that water will be the most valuable commodity of the future and that wars will be waged over it. I keep my bath tub filled, because one day it will be worth millions

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sasker (May 6, 2018)

Oyeh said:


> Really, where are you from


Well, I see where you are from


----------



## Oyeh (May 7, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Somewhere on the Internet it was said that scorpion venom is the most valuable substance on earth.


Thank you for making them understand something, I have been wondering if they live in this planet,


----------



## Oyeh (May 7, 2018)

sasker said:


> Well, I see where you are from


Good so how about you, where are you from?


----------



## sasker (May 7, 2018)

If you hover over my avatar it shows where I am from.


----------



## Oyeh (May 7, 2018)

sasker said:


> I just did a quick search on the Internet. I found this:
> 
> https://drhealthbenefits.com/herbal/benefits-scorpion-venom
> 
> So before just grabbing the first scorpion you can find by the tail and starting to squeeze out the venom from the poor animal's stinger, I think it would be wise to look into any potential buyers. They will also be able to tell how the venom should be delivered (again, I suspect life specimens, rather than the venom itself as this is how it also works with black widows and Australian funnel webs) and from which species exactly.


Thanks,


----------



## NYAN (May 7, 2018)

Oyeh said:


> Thank you for making them understand something, I have been wondering if they live in this planet,


I’m not making them understand. If you read what I say, I agree that it isn’t worth the time and effort and stated why. All I did was say what is apparent on the Internet.


----------



## Oyeh (May 8, 2018)

NYAN said:


> I’m not making them understand. If you read what I say, I agree that it isn’t worth the time and effort and stated why. All I did was say what is apparent on the Internet.


Oh really.


----------



## Scorpionluva (May 9, 2018)

NYAN said:


> I’m not making them understand. If you read what I say, I agree that it isn’t worth the time and effort and stated why. All I did was say what is apparent on the Internet.


You clearly don't understand that it is worth the time and effort because they are already using scorpion venom in medicine( and yes scorpion venom from the species being used already is worth a TON of money)  and they are currently studying several other species for more treatments and cures also.   
Even if not from a financial standpoint .... how is it not worth the time to contribute to helping cure cancer ?


----------



## sasker (May 9, 2018)

Scorpionluva said:


> I'm just going to keep all of my offspring and keep building up stock to supply those who are already set up to do the milking/storing and developing the use of scorpion venom for cancer treatments





Scorpionluva said:


> Even if not from a financial standpoint .... how is it not worth the time to contribute to helping cure cancer ?


Just so I know how your are involved in this debate: you are currently breeding scorpions for medical institutions already, right? Can you say from your own experience that it is profitable? Your post was written in future tense, so I was not sure if you are already doing this or not.

I agree that it is great that people make a contribution to medical science and cancer research. But I am not yet convinced that it is such an easy thing to do for most people. Gold is worth a lot as well, but I don't see myself standing in a creek sifting through gravel all day either. If you want to keep hundreds of scorpions and milk them everyday, I am sure you can make quite a buck. However, I don't think I can be that committed.


----------



## NYAN (May 9, 2018)

Scorpionluva said:


> You clearly don't understand that it is worth the time and effort because they are already using scorpion venom in medicine( and yes scorpion venom from the species being used already is worth a TON of money)  and they are currently studying several other species for more treatments and cures also.
> Even if not from a financial standpoint .... how is it not worth the time to contribute to helping cure cancer ?


That’s exactly what I was saying actually. It is not worth it if you want to make a living off of it. Never did I say you shouldn’t contribute to medicine.


----------



## Xaratos (May 9, 2018)

This thread is all sorts of weird, Why is anyone entertaining this guy when he has given no information and replies with 1-5 word responses that don't even fit the context of the discussion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Scorpionluva (May 10, 2018)

sasker said:


> Just so I know how your are involved in this debate: you are currently breeding scorpions for medical institutions already, right? Can you say from your own experience that it is profitable? Your post was written in future tense, so I was not sure if you are already doing this or not.
> 
> I agree that it is great that people make a contribution to medical science and cancer research. But I am not yet convinced that it is such an easy thing to do for most people. Gold is worth a lot as well, but I don't see myself standing in a creek sifting through gravel all day either. If you want to keep hundreds of scorpions and milk them everyday, I am sure you can make quite a buck. However, I don't think I can be that committed.


No , i havent been selling my specimens to any labs yet but I've known about their use in medicine for awhile now 
There has been some new discoveries in some species of scorpions that are showing promise to be used for specific breast cancer types and other cancers that cannot be cured like other types of cancer have been cured already.   
I obtained this info from a clinical pharmacist who's involved in the studies and getting these venoms approved for their use 
He sent me PDF files of their current studies/findings and 1 of the species I've been breeding and keeping successfully for about 4 years now is 1 that is showing the most promise 
   I currently have close to 100 of that species and within a 2 year span - I'll have over 1000 built up  
This will be plenty to sell to a lab that is approved for venom collection and I'm sure it will be far more money than I would have made selling them to other hobbyists so on that note .... sorry folks I won't have anymore of my H Junceus available until I find out if it gets approved or denied for cancer treatment 

Also on a funnier side note to your other comment...... I also pan for gold in a lot of small streams and creeks in my area.  
It can be very rewarding just for the experience but once you find a nice little haul of fine gold ... it can be quite profitable too    I found almost $500 worth in 1 day just panning in a local creek after a flood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scorpionluva (May 10, 2018)

NYAN said:


> That’s exactly what I was saying actually. It is not worth it if you want to make a living off of it. Never did I say you shouldn’t contribute to medicine.


Ok i must have misunderstood your post but I'm confident you could certainly make a nice living off of it too with plenty of specimens and the right connections to sell them to   
 as I said the money part isn't my priority id rather be helping contribute to the curing of cancers and if i do make alot of money from it .... Awesome !!!


----------



## sasker (May 10, 2018)

Scorpionluva said:


> it can be quite profitable too I found almost $500 worth in 1 day just panning in a local creek after a flood


That's awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

